# LT1000 sputters



## dad004 (Apr 16, 2013)

My brother-in-law gave me his LT1000. 
Lately, it will start to sputter while the blade in engaged. If I throttle it high, then back down, it helps for a while.
I haven't done any maintenance.
Does this sound like a problem with the spark plug or carburetor?
If it is the carburetor, how do I go about cleaning it?

Thanks


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Post the Sears 917.xxxxxx found under the seat.

What does it do "after awhile"?
Why do you back down? Go mow!


----------

